# Need Advise



## futureMSP2912 (Jan 14, 2009)

OK guys (and girls), here goes:

Four years ago I had my own experience with the CJ system that made me want to get involved in law enforcement... After four years of incredible hard work to get here, I'm finding myself stuck and am seeking the MassCops' community's advise:

In four years, I've gained some very valuable experience in LE, and have gotten a 2 year degree from a GREAT school in the CJ field... I graduated the Reserve academy and have applied all over the place for summer jobs. I've been on about 5 interviews so far and actually got offered a job. Apparently I've got EVERYTHING I need, until they saw my age. Lets just say I'm younger than that magic number of 21. I have EVERYTHING, I mean literally every certification you could imagine that has anything to do with LE except a full-time academy I have. I've got the experience and the knowledge to do the job, and have been commited to it for years now. However... I thought (correct me if I'm wrong), but in Massachusetts you can carry a weapon having your badge act as your LTC. Well, my question to you guys is are there ANY departments out there that will hire someone (whos very qualified) and carry under the badge? That's it, I've had 3 departments ALMOST hire me until age came into play. 

So, do i need to just sit around and wait a few years? Or is there anything else I can do?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Just how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

You can carry "on the badge" as city/town or state police because of specific wording in the law, but Governor Romney signed a bill a few years ago that set the minimum age for governmental police at 21 years old. Even departments that aren't bound by it (private colleges) usually abide by it.

Trust me....when you're on the other side of 40, you'll wonder why you were in such a rush to get started.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

futureMSP2912 said:


> OK guys (and girls), here goes:
> 
> *I've got the experience and the knowledge to do the job, and have been commited to it for years now.* However... I thought (correct me if I'm wrong), but in Massachusetts you can carry a weapon having your badge act as your LTC. Well, my question to you guys is are there ANY departments out there that will hire someone (whos very qualified) and carry under the badge? That's it, I've had 3 departments ALMOST hire me until age came into play.
> 
> So, do i need to just sit around and wait a few years? Or is there anything else I can do?


Really how old are you? How could you possibly have the knowledge and *EXPERIENCE *to do the job if your age is such an issue. I am assuming that you are probably 19 years old and that would qualify you as inexperienced.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im thinkin you were a police explorer or something along those lines...that just wont make it as "experience". Btw, its *advice* you're asking for.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

If you are coming to a board that is heavily populated by veteran police officers to seek advice I would try approaching things with a dash of humility. Based on your statements I can say I've been paid to carry a gun almost as long as you've been alive and I come to this site and learn something almost eveytime I log on. People here will freely give you the best advice you can find but the price of that knowledge is you being respectful and honest. Thats my advice.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Under 21? No academy? Never been employed as a PO? Please humor us and describe the experience that you claim to have..............

This must be one of those "Generation Xers" I've heard so much about! FutureMSP2912..........allow me to give you a friendly piece of advice:
drop the ego, stop knowing-it-all and give yourself a fair shake at learning this field. There is no room in this field for those that know everything. 

I've been out of the academy and on the job for 15 years........been promoted twice......and, at times, still feel like a boot. Of course, I am one of those people who is always seeking knowledge, and prefer to surround myself with those that I can learn from...and not those that simply boost my ego.....maybe that's the difference. 

Good grief!


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Agencies that allow someone to work as a police officer if they are under 21: US ARMY, US MARINE CORP. US NAVY, US AIR FORCE, US COAST GUARD! You never know you may just add to your YEARS of police training and experience!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mtc said:


> Doesn't everyone? Isn't the general public well versed in what a police officers' job is AND know how to do it better ?


Simple yes or no answer.

Are you even a cop?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Get a job as a dispatcher! ... its helps to get the old foot in the door. and be patient. all good thing come to people who wait.. like the 80th RTT...lol... oh I kill me. (insert rimshot here)


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

I got my dream LE Cop job at the young age of 37. Have worked in LE since I was 22. Easy there Tiger.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

19-year olds don't know sh*t from Shinola. 

Apparently, they also don't know how to spell or use punctuation either.

A-D-V-I-C-E


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Guys. Give the kid a break. His screen name says it all. He's FUTURE MSP !!!!!!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Guys. Give the kid a break. His screen name says it all. He's FUTURE MSP !!!!!!!!


Thank God for the internet. The closest many people will ever get to being a cop.

I just joined Doctors.com.

Next week I will be able to tell you about my knowledge of brain surgery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

94c said:


> Thank God for the internet. The closest many people will ever get to being a cop.
> 
> I just joined Doctors.com.
> 
> Next week I will be able to tell you about my knowledge of brain surgery.


Great I have some questions regarding my recent labotomy .........


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

94c said:


> I just joined Doctors.com.
> 
> Next week I will be able to tell you about my knowledge of brain surgery.


Great! Next week I will have some questions for you about my privates! Oh wait, I mean some private questions


----------



## surquhar (May 21, 2008)

futuremsp2912???...probably not even old enough to take the next civil service/msp exam in april


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Not one response from future MSP i'm thinking troll


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Great I have some questions regarding my recent labotomy .........


If you have any questions, then you never had a real labotomy.



fra444 said:


> Great! Next week I will have some questions for you about my privates! Oh wait, I mean some private questions


soak them in ice, have a labotomy, take two aspirins, and call me in the morning.

See, I just became the medical version of a Sheriff.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Guys. Give the kid a break. His screen name says it all. He's *FUTURE MSP* !!!!!!!!


Montana State Patrol..... Go get em'....


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm gonna divert from the pack on this one and cut the kid a bit of a break. I know when I first got on, I had to be taught how much I DIDN'T know. I was just like him before I got on, so I empathize a bit.

futureMSP, when I got home from the Army, I was a 20 year-old combat vet, and I thought I was ready to take on the world. I did the LP thing to bide my time until I was lucky enough to get my postcard. What I didn't realize until I got into the academy was 1.) how lucky I was to get on so quickly, and 2.) how much I just didn't know compared _to what I thought I knew_. The learning curve in this job never stops; when you think it has, you had better get the fuck out because you put yourself and all those you work with at unnecesaary risk.

I don't fault you for your ignorance as it was pointed out here, but I would expect now that it's been brought to your attention, pull your head from your 4th point of contact and realize your better for the ribbing.

And learn how to spell "advice".


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> What I didn't realize until I got into the academy was 1.) how lucky I was to get on so quickly, and 2.) how much I just didn't know compared to what I thought I knew. The learning curve in this job never stops; when you think it has, you had better get the fuck out because you put yourself and all those you work with at unnecesaary risk.


Wise words, Obie. Many newbies should heed it.


----------

